
Europe Is About to Create a Link Tax - pastycrinkles
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20160614/00545434700/europe-is-about-to-create-link-tax-time-to-speak-out-against-it.shtml
======
Camillo
Consultation ended June 15.

